# Is pressure washing necessary for my situation?



## mttwlsh (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi,

I want to restain my rough cut cedar siding with semi trans. I live in Colorado where it is generally always dry, so mildew is not present on my house. How important is pressure washing the siding first before I apply a new application of stain? What exactly would happen if I skipped this step? Just curious, thanks


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site.www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

This thread is now closed.


----------

